# Mouse not working after kernel recompile?

## viper2pt0

Hey, Im running the 2.6.10 kernel.....I originally did a genkernel with my original install.  Im trying to setup sound, and going by the how-to on gentoo-wiki.com it says that i need to make sure that Sound is enabled in the kernel but not ALSA or oss specifially, so i did:

#cd /usr/src/linux

#make menuconfig

and made my changes in the sound section, and also changed it so that my framebuffer was enabled. after that i did a:

#make && make modules_install

#cp arch/i386/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.10

#cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.10

then changed my grub conf to point to the newly compiled kernel, i added it as a second kernel so i can still boot into the first if something bad happens...then i rebooted the computer to the new kernel.

during bootup i get an error mounting /proc/bus/usb saying that there is no such device.

My framebuffer is fine, and everything else seems fine...except now when in gentoo my mouse isnt working correctly...everything works fine except my scrollwheel and side buttons (mx700) none are working, but if i boot back into my old kernel...i dont get that file system error, and my mouse works fine.  I checked all my Xmodmap and xorg.conf files and everything is a-ok....any ideas?

thanks in advance

----------

## _never_

This problem is kernel related, so your configuration files won't help you much.

I guess, you didn't enable USB support in the kernel, unter device drivers. Do this and also enable Human Interface Device support under the same section. Both these are needed to get USB input devices like mice or keyboards to work. Specifically you need to enable the following (all under Device drivers -> USB support):

<*> Support for Host-side USB

<*> EHCI or OHCI or UHCI (depending on what you actually have - just grep the lspci -v output or enable them all)

<*> USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support

[*]   HID input layer support

Also enable the following under Device drivers -> Input devices:

<*> Mouse interface

<*> Event interface

I don't know if the latter two options are required or HID mice, but at least they won't hurt.

----------

## viper2pt0

did all of that but still no good... :Sad: ...any other ideas?...i'd really appreciate it...thanks again

----------

## _never_

From what I understand: your mouse works, but the wheel and additional buttons don't. True?

----------

## viper2pt0

yes, after re-compiling my kernel my mouse still works, but just the mouse, left click and right click, the side buttons and scroll wheel no longer work, but they did before my recompile...i think i know why, but i dont know how to fix it.  During bootup of the new kernel i get a filesystem mounting error.... /proc/bus/usb failed to mount, no such device.....when i boot into my old kernel and look in /proc/bus/usb in the usb directory is a file called devices, and 4 more directories... 001, 002, 003, 004...but when i boot into my new kernel.../proc/bus/usb/ is empty...i booted into my old kernel and copied those files / directories into another storage directory, then booted into my new kernel, and tried to copy them into /proc/bus/usb but it wouldnt let me write to that directory saying i didnt have permissions...i tried a chmod 777 /proc/bus/usb but that wouldnt let me either....any ideas?

----------

## _never_

Proc filesystem (under pseudo-filesystems) activated? If yes, there is another option to enable /proc/bus/usb somewhere in the kernel configuration. Seek it.

----------

## viper2pt0

ahhh..finally got it all figured out...i hadda add:

uhci_hcd

ohci_hcd

ehci_hcd

to my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file..and all works great from there

thanks alot....

while i have your attention...what is a good cd creator software I can emerge thats nice like nero was in windoze?

thanks again

----------

## _never_

A new topic is better for that so others can answer as well. But to answer your question: I don't know. I use cdrecord from command line. =) From what I've heard, xcdroast seems to be popular.

----------

